# Latest Seiko Incoming!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Having recently parted with some of my Seiko Chronographs, I was feeling a bit low so ...........................

this came along:-



















Well...................... I just couldn't resist it could I? Strictly Come Dancing hands, tricks, bells and whistles. Wow!

Mike


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hi mike thats a great looking watch ...njoy


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Strictly Come Dancing hands? I may need Mel to explain that one.....

Other than that ... i likey :thumbsup:

Panda-ish, Daytona-ish...what's not to like?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

louiswu said:


> Strictly Come Dancing hands? I may need Mel to explain that one.....
> 
> Other than that ... i likey :thumbsup:
> 
> Panda-ish, Daytona-ish...what's not to like?







Mike


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Crikey !! Looks like it's all set for take-off.

I'd wouldn't be able to resist playing with that function a fair bit, for REALLY accurately timed eggs.

Does make me think of these for some reason though


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice watch, i was looking at one like it on the bay.all the best woody77.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice looking watc, and it's got more ###### than the British Government!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

That really didn't make sense with the swear filter on, and it wasn't even a swear word!


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

liking that much


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just about mastered the beast! :yahoo: I thought that I had it spot on and then realised that the date setting was 12 hour out!  Whoops! :blush2: I'm still learning the lingo aswell as the controls! :yes:

Mike


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

It does sound a bit complecated, and imagine the mechanism!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking time piece. I do like the look of that.

I'm currently trying to source a either a Seiko SSC021 or a SSC015.

Big, Solar, Divers, Chrono certainly meets all my criteria :tongue2:

Please don't tell me you recently disposed of a 7A38 . . . . . . . I'm after the one with the 007 style bezel.

I think SEIKOFAN must have bought the entire worlds supply !


----------



## stevenwalker (Jan 26, 2012)

tixntox said:


> Having recently parted with some of my Seiko Chronographs, I was feeling a bit low so ...........................
> 
> this came along:-
> 
> ...


Nice Seiko Watch. Enjoy

Cheers!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally got it all sorted and fitted a new crystal. :thumbup: The foreign date wheel is annoying but I suppose that I'll get used to it. :yes: Not sure what language it's supposed to be. German?

Mike


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

"Panda" came to my mind too...!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I knew it was rare, but this rare?????? Item No. 120907251197

 I wish! :yes:

Mike


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

seriously nice watch mate and always good to have a "first off" in the collection.

happy days wearing it mate :yes:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

PSJ6372 said:


> "Panda" came to my mind too...!


me too!

Stunning watch though


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just found this





 of one similar if you want to see the cool 1/100 th second hands in action. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, I need to get one of these!!!


----------

